# הבטחתי ואיימתי ועכשיו הם מגיעים הקרדיטים שלי!



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

הבטחתי ואיימתי ועכשיו הם מגיעים הקרדיטים שלי! 
מקווה שלא הגזמתי עם הסיפורים, התיאורים והתמונות...
ישבתי על זה מלא זמן!!


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

נעים מאוד! נטע ואסי 
אז שלום לכולן, אני נטע (31) והוא אסי (29- כן כן "קטפתי" אותו צעיר...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), אני מדריכה ומטמיעה וסטודנטית לתואר שני בחינוך וטכנולוגיות למידה באוניברסיטה הפתוחה. אסי עובד בחברת סטארט אפ של אפליקציה מגניבה בשם פרינג.
כיום אנחנו תל אביבים אבל התחלנו דווקא כ"ירושלמים"! הוא ממבשרת ציון במקור ואני ממושב ליאון הסמוך לבית שמש.
הכרנו ב2006 (!!!) במלון מצודת דוד היוקרתי שבירושלים, אני הייתי אחראית משמרת של צוות מלווים, שתפקידם ללות את אורחי המלון לחדרם ובדרך להסביר ולספר על המלון ולוודא שהאורחים מרוצים מהחדר ואסי היה עובד חדש שהגיע לצוות. היינו חמישה בצוות והתגבשנו לחבורה מלוכדת מאוד של חבר'ה, היינו יוצאים כולם יחד, קובעים לארוחות ערב וטיולים, שלושה בחורים ושתי בחורות- ובסופו של דבר- שני זוגות נשואים שהמלון הוליד (אנחנו ועוד זוג חברים שהתחתנו כמה חודשים לפנינו). 
בכל התקופה הזו אסי היה לי ידיד טוב- בין המעטים שהיו! ידעתי שתמיד אוכל לפנות אליו, היו לנו תמיד שיחות מאוד מעניינות, היה לו את אותו חוש הומור שלי היה ובאופן כללי היינו באותו ראש, אבל... לא בדיוק באותו מקום בחיים... אני כבר עברתי למרכז ואסי עוד גר עם הורים, אני מצאתי עבודה כשכירה ואסי היה מחלטר עם אביו, אני התחלתי את לימודי התואר הראשון ואסי עוד לא היה סגור על מה הוא רוצה לעשות בחייו ולכן בכל פעם שהחברים ניסו לשדך בינינו הסתייגתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. מצד שני תמיד ידעתי שהבחורה שבסופו של דבר תהיה איתו תהיה ברת מזל כי אסי הוא טוטאליטרי, בעל לב זהב, רגיש וחם. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בסביבות 2009 הוא עבר איזשהו מהפך, עזב סוף סוף את ההורים, מצא עבודה רצינית וגם התקרב אלי גיאוגרפית אז יצא שנפגשנו ויצאנו הרבה יותר (יחד עם שאר החברים כמובן). בערך שנה לפני שהפכנו רשמית לזוג הוא יצא עם מישהי ואני התחלתי להרגיש דקירות קנאה קטנטנות כאלו כי ממש כפי שחזיתי מראש, הוא התייחס אליה כמו למלכה, בשיא החום וההערצה. כשיצאנו כל החבר'ה אמרה לי חברה טובה מהעבודה שאסי נראה לה בן זוג מדהים ושחברה שלו נחמדה מאוד אבל אם לא ילך ביניהם היא ממליצה לי בחום "להתלבש" עליו.
אפשר לומר שאלו היו הפרפרים הראשונים...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






כשהם נפרדו לאחר כמה חודשים התחלתי להזמין אותו לכל מיני מקומות שרציתי לצאת אליהם כמו איזו הצגה, או מועדון עם חברות שלי (כן כן לא הפריע לו לצאת עם כל הבנות) או הופעות והוא נעתר ברצון והקשר בינינו התהדק.
לפני שנתיים וחצי בערך קבענו אצלו בדירה לאיזו ארוחה, אכלנו, שתינו קצת, שמענו מוסיקה ודיברנו כל הלילה. בערך בחמש אמרתי לו שאני לא אצליח לחזור הביתה מרוב עייפות (עלק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) והוא כמובן הציע את המיטה שלו ורצה לישון למרגלות המיטה- פה כבר התחילו הרמזים הדקים (או העבים?) יותר עד שסוף סוף הוא הואיל בטובו לבוא ולנשק אותי. 
חייבת לציין שהיה קצת מוזר לשנות סטטוס מידידים טובים לבני זוג ולקח לי כמה זמן להתרגל לזה, אבל אחרי כמה חודשים כבר לא זכרתי איך חייתי בלעדיו....


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

ועכשיו לתמונה האמיתית...


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

ההצעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
על אף האבא המרוקאי שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 למשפחה שלנו סממנים כבדים פולניים (בזכות אמא וסבתא בעיקר...) ולכן הרמזים והדיבורים על חתונה במלאת לנו שנתיים בערך כבר היו מאוד ברורים. השיא היה כשאבא שלי סיפר באחת מארוחות הערב שבעיקרון הוא כבר סגר איזה מקום לחתונה ורק חסר שנגיד לו מתי.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בהתחלה אמרתי שזה יגיע כשזה יגיע, אבל אז אמרה לי אמא (ותכלס בצדק) "למה בדיוק אתם מחכים? הרי אתם די סגורים על עצמכם, אוהבים עד השמיים אז יאללה...." אבל אני רציתי שאסי יציע! לא רציתי "שנקבל יחד החלטה", תמיד חיכיתי לכריעת ברך הזו עם הטבעת ועל זה לא הייתי מוכנה לוותר. אז אסי חי כמה חודשים טובים עם כל הרמזים הכבדים האלה עד שסוף סוף החליט לעשות מעשה:
שעת לילה מאוחרת, יום חול- מחר עבודה, אני במיטה, מחזיקה את עצמי לא להרדם, מחכה לו, אסי עוד מצחצח שיניים, מגיע למיטה, מחזיק משהו ביד, נשכב לידי, מרים את הטבעת ואומר לי "ממי התינשאי לי?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



קודם כל מיד התעוררתי, הסתכלתי על הטבעת (טבעת פפיון קצת מוזרה) הסתכלתי עליו, הייתי קצת בהלם כי בכ"ז הוא הצליח להפתיע אותי בתזמון, התרוממתי ואמרתי לו: "נראה לך שככה אתה מציע לי?! ועוד עם טבעת כזו?! מה זו הטבעת הזו? ככה אתה מציע לי? במיטה? בבוקסר? לקראת שינה??" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






למזלי, על אף התגובה שלי, הוא לא התחרט אלא ניסה להבין מה הבעיה. הטבעת מאוד איכזבה אותי ולא נראתה בכלל טבעת אירוסים, בטח שלא לטעמי... ובתור בחור אקסטרה רומנטי ציפיתי ממנו להצעה הרבה יותר מרגשת!!!
כמובן שבכל מקרה אמרתי לו שברור שאני אתחתן איתו, ושאני שמחה שזה הגיע, אבל סיכמנו שהוא יחליף את הטבעת ויציע שוב (פולניה או לא?!).
מאז חיי היו גיהנום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! כל פעם שהיה נראה לי שמשהו חשוד חשבתי לעצמי "הנה זה הגיע! הוא הולך להציע עכשיו! יששש!!" וכלום! "ממי בואי תראי רגע משהו מצחיק במחשב", "ממי התעכבתי קצת בעבודה", "ממי אני מחכה לך בבית, בסוף חזרתי מוקדם", "ממי אולי ניסע להורים שלי/ שלך השבוע?", "ממי תביאי לי מים מהמקרר" ועוד ועוד ועוד. 
לבסוף, בסוף יום מפרך בעבודה, בדרכי לרכב שלי ובעודי מדברת איתו בפלאפון, זיהיתי את הרכב שלו בחניה של העבודה שלי! מיד התחלתי לתחקר אותו! אבל המצחיק הוא שדווקא עכשיו לא חשדתי בכלום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. הוא התחבא איפשהו ולא הסכים לצאת עד שאגיע לאוטו שלי, כשהגעתי לאוטו גיליתי שעל מכסה המנוע הוא הניח זר פרחים גדול ויפהפה, ובובת דובי, עליה כתוב "כשאני איתך אני בעננים", בחיק הדובי היתה קופסת תכשיטים גדולה יחסית ובתוכה מלא סוכריות גומי (אני מטורפת על סוכריות גומי). כמובן שמאוד התלהבתי ואז סוף סוף הוא יצא ממקום מחבואו מאחורי איזה עמוד חשמל, לבוש מחויט, מחויך ושואל "נו איך הטבעת?" רק אז פתאום קלטתי לכבוד מה המאורע, שאלתי אותו איזו טבעת? מסתבר שהוא החביא אותה (טוב מדי) בין הסוכריות גומי.
הטבעת מהממת, עדינה ובדיוק הטעם שלי!!! חיבקתי אותו ומיד צילמתי את היד ושלחתי לאמא בוואטסאפ....


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

האוטו


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

הדובי....


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

הטבעת בתמונה קצת יותר ברורה


----------



## יוסי האדום (5/10/13)

איזה מבאסת את... 
ומצד שני... מי מציע ככה?


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

חחח לטובת מי אתה?!


----------



## יוסי האדום (5/10/13)

הפעם תיקו...


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

גן אירועים- "הבוסתן" באבו גוש 
אז כמו שסיפרתי, אבא שלי היה במגעים מאוד רציניים לאולם (או יותר נכון גן אירועים) עוד לפני ההצעה בכלל. במקצועו אבא שלי תברואן של מועצה מקומית מבשרת ציון וגם של אבו גוש. משם הוא הכיר את המנהלים של "הבוסתן" באבו גוש והמליץ שנבחר במקום. אמא שלי גם כן ביקשה שלא ניקח אולם אלא גן אירועים בטענה שאולם הוא "מחניק", לי ולאסי זה פחות שינה.

פה אני חייבת רגע לעצור ולהבהיר משהו- ההורים המקסימים שלי היו מאוד מעורבים בכל סידורי החתונה ואף התרגשו כמעט כמוני לקראתה! (אני בת בכורה, אסי הצעיר מבין חמישה אחים נשואים (חלקם בפעם השניה כבר) ולכן המעורבות של ההורים היתה בהתאם), מעבר לעזרה הכלכלית העצומה שהם העניקו לנו (חיסכון של שנים שמראש קבעו "לחתונה של נטע") התייעצתי איתם בכל נושא כמעט. היו דברים שאני התעקשתי עליהם והם לא הבינו, היו הצעות שלהם שאני דחיתי על הסף  אבל היחסים הטובים שיש לי איתם והטעם המשובח שלהם עזרו לי המון! *ממליצה בחום לערב ולשתף את ההורים בעיקר אם זו פעם ראשונה ולא לתת להם להופיע לחתונה כאורחים, (אם כי אני יכולה להבין גם את זה...)*

אז בחזרה ל"בוסתן", לפני שלוש שנים בן דודי התחתן שם ובאמת היתה חתונה מאוד יפה אבל לא רציתי שהחתונה שלי תהיה איזשהו שכפול של החתונה שלו... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הלכנו לבדוק איזה אולם בגני התערוכה שירד מהפרק מהר מאוד כשגילינו שכל אורח צריך לשלם 30 ש"ח על חניה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! היינו בירוק על המים שהיה מאוד מרשים, בדקנו אפשרות רצינית מאוד במוזיאון ארצות המקרא המקסים ושקלנו גם לבדוק את מיני ישראל אבל בסופו של דבר, אף אחד מהם לא הצליח להתעלות על היופי של "הבוסתן", הקשרים שיש לאבא שלי שם והמחיר שהם הציעו לנו למנה.
לצערי, הדברים שם לא היו מושלמים כמו שחשבתי שיהיה בסוף, אני אפרט על זה בהמשך...
התאריך היחידי שהיה פנוי בבוסתן היה ב8.9 מה שנתן לנו שלושה חודשים לתכנון כל החתונה  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(אמא שלי: "קטן עליך"), "נפל" על צום גדליה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (שפחות הפריע לי) ועל יום ראשון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(שקצת ביאס). מכיוון שהצום מתקיים ביום ומסתיים עם השקיעה, לא היתה בעיה לערוך את החופה בערב. אני יודעת שאם היו מזמינים אותי לחתונה ביום ראשון, יום חול, הייתי קצת מתבאסת, התנחמתי בזה שזה יצא בין החגים...
לקראת החתונה פתאום שמנו לב שארבעת הימים לפני החתונה יוצאים חג (ראש השנה!) זה היה נחמד כי יכולנו להתארגן בנוחיות אבל גם קצת מלחיץ כי כולם בחופש כולל המנהלים וכל הספקים שהיינו צריכים אותם להערות אחרונות לקראת החתונה....
מבחינת כמות המוזמנים, הושבנו את ההורים וביקשנו הערכות זה לא היה קל אבל בסוף הסתדרנו על מספר- 350 אורחים.
*השתמשנו בטבלת אקסל אותה מצאתי בפורום המקסים הזה והיא היתה "התנ"ך" שלנו בכל הנוגע לארגון החתונה. לא השתמשנו בכל הגיליונות אבל המרכזיים (המוזמנים, הכסף) היו מאוד יעילים!
אגב הוא עושה את החישוב הזה של כמה הזמנתם, כמה כנראה יגיעו, כולל הלא בטוחים וכו'... (אני אצרף אותו בהמשך)*
מרגע שקבענו ושריינו תאריך הדברים זרמו בהרבה יותר קלות כי כל ספק שמתקשרים אליו זו השאלה הראשונה שלו ובצדק אז *ממליצה לקבע את זה כמה שיותר מהר!*

מצרפת כמה תמונות של המקום היפיפה הזה!!!


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

הבוסתן אבו גוש


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

עוד קצת מהבוסתן


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

אחרונה מהבוסתן


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

קובץ האקסל האלוהי!!


----------



## Raspail (8/10/13)

המקום מקסים!!! 
בתור ירושלמית זה אחד המקומות האהובים עלי, ממש מהמם!


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

קייטרינג- "ליאב" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בחרנו בשיטת המזנון החופשי. אמא שלי התעקשה שעדיף כי אחרת המנה העיקרית מוגשת אל תוך הלילה (סביבות 11 בד"כ) וחבל על הזמן (ואגב היא צודקת!!). הוזמנו לטעימות בערך חודשיים לפני החתונה. הטעימות לא היו אישיות אלא סוג של חתונה קטנה בפני עצמה בלי החופה והריקודים אבל כולל התערות בין אנשים שאתם לא מכירים... האוכל היה מאוד טעים!! הקינוחים קצת פחות, *ביקשתי וקיבלתי כבר בטעימות את המעטפות להזמנות ואת המפה למקום וזה היה מאוד יעיל!*
בסוף הערב דיברנו עם מנהל המקום והוא אמר שנקבע לשבת יחד חודש לפני החתונה כדי לסגור את הדברים. הוא היה זמין במייל, בטלפון ובהודעות וזה היה מאוד נוח, לצערי בחתונה עצמה הוא לא נכח.
מצ"ב קינוח של אמצע הלילה שלא זכרתי שסגרנו עליו.... אבל ניחא


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

הזמנה- עיצוב והדפסה אישית
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הרשו לי להציג בפניכם את החוליה השלישית והבלתי מעורערת בזוגיות שלי ושל אסי- בני החתול. מהרגע שעזבתי את הבית של ההורים שלי ואת החתולה שלי ושל אבא שלי שם (פיצקה, חתולה שחורה ויפהפיה!!) ידעתי שאני רוצה לאמץ חתול משלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. חיפשתי גור כמה וכמה שבועות עד שבמקרה הייתי צריכה להגיע לנהריה בגלל העבודה, פתחתי יד2 ומצאתי מודעה של איזו אישה שמציעה גורים יפים. הגעתי אליה ובתוך הבית ההומה חתולים שלה ראיתי את בני ואחותו מיללים כמו מטורפים. רציתי נקבה אבל בני היה כזה חמוד שבחרתי בו בסוף. מאז הוא איתנו, שלנו, הכנה לילד... כשהוא יילל בלילות אסי קם אליו, אני קניתי לו אוכל, ולקחתי אותו לוטרינר, פינקנו אותו יחד והתאהבנו בו כל יום עוד קצת. לא היה לי ספק שאני רוצה את התמונה שלו בהזמנה שלנו אבל לא היה לי רעיון איך ממש לשלב אותו...
למזלי הגדול, חבר טוב של אסי, גיא, הוא מעצב גרפי מוכשר וצלם משובח, שאגב לא עוסק בעיצוב הזמנות לחתונה. ביקשנו ממנו לעצב לנו הזמנה והוא הסכים בשמחה. הזמנו אותו אלינו כדי לתפוס איזושהי תמונה מצחיקה של בני להזמנה והוא הגה את הרעיון לפיו בני ישחק בנו כמו מריונטות. הבעיה הבאה היתה לתפוס את בני בפוזיציה המתאימה, זה לקח לא מעט זמן אבל בסוף הצלחנו.
גיא עיצב, שינה, הוסיף והחסיר לבקשתי כל מיני אלמנטים, בבחירת הצבעים בכלל שיגעתי אותו אבל הוא היה מקסים ועשה כל מה שביקשתי. התוצאה מולכם.
מבחינת הדפסה, לשכן של ההורים שלי יש בית דפוס ולמזלי הקשר בין שתי המשפחות היה מספיק חזק שהוא הציע להדפיס לנו את כל ההזמנות! יותר מזה, בדיעבד הסתבר להם ולנו שהם לא יהיו בארץ כשהחתונה תתקיים ובכל זאת הוא הדפיס את שלוש מאות ההזמנות שביקשתי ממנו, משני הצדדים, על נייר מיוחד שהזמינה אמא שלי.
*שימו לב! על 350+- מוזמנים הזמנתי 300 הזמנות! ואני מאוד שמחה שעשיתי את זה כי ככה לא התקמצנו על כל הזמנה, היה אפשר להוסיף, לתת גם לאנשים שלא יגיעו ובכלל לחלק אותן בחופשיות בלי דאגה... אבל ברור שזה היה ככה כי לא התחשבנו. בסופו של דבר עוד נשארו לנו איזה 30 הזמנות מיותרות בערך *
לגבי save the date לא הייתי מודעת לקונספט אז עשיתי את זה בשיטה הכי בסיסית, הודעתי לכל החברות הקרובות שלי, ההורים שלי ושל אסי גם פרסמו את התאריך ובסופו של דבר זה היה יעיל ומעט מאוד הברזות נרשמו.


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

הזמנה צד א


----------



## החלפתיניק (7/10/13)

רעיון גדול! 
וגם הביצוע


----------



## Shmutzi (7/10/13)

גדול! 
בפועל הרי, זה בדיוק מה שקורה, אנחנו מריונטות שלהם...
חתול מתוק ויפיוף!


----------



## Norma Desmond (9/10/13)

גדול!!!


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

הזמנה צד ב


----------



## Ruby Gem (5/10/13)

הורס!!!! 
בהתחלה רציתי גם לשים תמונה של החתולות שלנו על ההזמנה, אבל כולם אמרו לי לא לעשות את זה. בסוף הסתפקנו באיור של חתולים, שיצאו קצת דומים בצבעים שלהם לצבעים של החתולות.
אין על חתולים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב, מה הגודל של ההזמנה?
היא נראית ממש גדולה.


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

תודהההה! 
הגודל של ההזמנה נעשה לפי הגודל של המעטפות מינוס סנטימטר ומשהו.....
12*17.5 ס"מ

אין על חתולים!!!! עושים הכול כל כך מיוחד!!!


----------



## pipidi (5/10/13)

מקסים! יופי של ביצוע וגם אהבתי מאד את הרעיון


----------



## arapax (6/10/13)

נהדר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה ג'ינג'ול מהמם


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

צילום- טליה הצלמת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני ואסי פחות מבינים בצילומים, טכניקות, זוויות וכו'. החברים שלנו שהתחתנו כמה חודשים לפנינו המליצו על הצלם שלהם. הם קצת יותר מבינים בתחום אז סמכנו עליהם. התקשרתי לקבוע איתו פגישה והוא אמר שיבוא אלינו הביתה. הוא הגיע עם אלבומים וסרטונים והיה מאוד נחמד ומקצועי אבל רצה 10,000 ש"ח על הצילום שלו לצוות של שני צלמי סטילס, שני צלמי וידיאו ואלבום מעוצב. הרבה מעבר לתקציב שלנו... למזלנו לאסי היו המון חברים שהתחתנו לאחרונה, "שלחתי" אותו לעשות סקר לגבי צלמים, דיג'י, מגנטים וכו' וזוג חברים שלו המליצו לנו על טליה הצלמת.
טליה מתוקה אמיתית, מקצועית, מקסימה, חברותית מאוד ומצחיקה. הגענו אליה לפגישה ועוד לפני שהיא נתנה לנו להסתכל על אלבומים היא שאלה איך היכרנו וקצת הפתיעה אותי בהתעניינות (מה זה משנה לך?).
התמונות כמובן דיברו בעד עצמן (כפי שאמרתי אנחנו לא כ"כ מבינים בזה), המחיר היה הרבה יותר אטראקטיבי בזכות הדרך בה הגענו אליה, וכלל, שני צלמי סטילס, צלם וידיאו ושלושה אלבומים- אחד לנו ושניים להורים. בלי קשר אני חושבת שהיא הספקית היחידה שמפרסמת מחירי חבילות באתר שלה, ומה הן כוללות- זה היה ממש נוח כי יכולנו לתאם ציפיות לפני הפגישה!
טליה היתה מאוד מאורגנת וישבה איתנו על לו"ז שכלל מרווחי בטיחות כדי שנספיק לעשות הכול, נתנה דגשים וטיפים והיתה זמינה לשאלות ולבטים.
ביום החתונה טליה הגיעה בול בזמן שקבענו, עם עוד צלמת סטילס וצלם וידיאו. הם השרו אווירה טובה, לא ניג'סו, זרמו עם כל הרעיונות שלנו לתמונות, לכולם היו חולצות שחורות עם הכיתוב "טליה הצלמת" כך שלא היה קשה לפספס אותם. בחתונה עצמה בכל פעם שהרמתי את העיניים לחפש אותה כדי להצטלם היא היתה שם במרחק קריאה- אין לי מושג איך היא עשתה את זה.......
*אני ממליצה עליה בחום ומכל הלב!!!!!

כמה המלצות אחרי שקיבלנו וראינו את התמונות:





קודם כל להצטלם כמה שיותר- יש כמה אורחים שממש התבאסתי שאין לי תמונה איתם!





לחשוב עם הצלם או בעצמכם אילו תמונות חשוב יותר שיהיו- אצלנו למשל יש שלוש תיקיות של תמונות מהריקודים ומעט מאוד תמונות מקבלת הפנים.
בנוסף, להחליט מראש אם יוצאים לתמונות שולחנות (עושים סבב שולחנות ומצטלמים עם כל האורחים) או שמוותרים- לנו זה חמק מבין האצבעות כי הריקודים התחילו מאוחר, אני נורא רציתי לרקוד עם החברות ואסי עשה קצת סיבובים אבל חזר די מהר לרחבה. 





בעיות תאורה- רק בדיעבד גיליתי שלצלמים שלנו היו קצת בעיות תאורה בקבלת פנים ובחופה. הם (כנראה) השקיעו הרבה מאמץ בקבלת פנים לסדר את התאורה בחופה כדי שתמונות החופה יצאו טובות אבל זה יצא על חשבון תמונות הקבלת פנים שיצאו מעטות.... תכל'ס גם אם הם היו אומרים לי משהו לא יודעת אם הייתי יכולה ממש לעזור ובכ"ז אני מצטערת שלא שמתי על זה דגש יותר גדול.





ממליצה בחום לבקש מכמה שיותר אנשים לצלם בעצמם בפלאפונים או במצלמות- תמיד נחמד לראות ולקבל עוד תמונות מזוויות שונות.*


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

טליה היא השמאלית בתמונה


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

אלכוהול- משקאות רמת גן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אסי ואחי השתלטו על הפרק הזה... לי היה חשוב רק שיהיה ריזלינג (יין מתוק מבעבע) בקבלת פנים, שאגב היה הצלחה מסחררת בקרב כל הנשים שהגיעו לחתונה...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! הרבה אמרו לי אח"כ שהיין הזה היה טעים... חוצמזה, את כל האלכוהול קנינו קצת לפני שהמחירים עלו ויצאה לנו קניה של 1400 ש"ח (ל350 אורחים)- 20 בקבוקי ריזלינג, 11 בקבוקי וודקה, 2 בקבוקי פיג' (לא אמיתי), 2 בקבוקי ערק, 2 מגשי blu. כמובן שקיבלנו כל מיני תוספות מקרובי משפחה, אבא שלי נסע לחו"ל וקנה עוד קצת בדיוטי ואפילו הצליח לקבל כמה בקבוקים שנשארו בבוסתן מכל מיני אירועים...
אסי חישב את זה כרבע בקבוק לשתיינים הכבדים של מה שהם אוהבים לשתות. "אין טעם להרחיב מעבר לוודקה, וויסקי וכמה ליקרים בסיסיים". 
מיותר לציין שנשארנו עם עודפים!


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

שמלה- "טלי מתחתנת" פתח תקוה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אח! מאז ומתמיד חלמתי על שמלת כלה! על המדידות, על הבחירה! לקחתי את אמא והלכנו לחרוש את דיזינגוף. היא נכחה בחתונה בה ארז עובדיה עיצב לכלה ולמשפחתה את השמלות ונורא רצתה שנעשה אצלו את השמלה. רק להיות אצלו היה חוויה! תוך שניות הוא עיצב עלי שמלה יפהפיה שבהינף חגורה וקשר גם השתנתה כאילו רכשתי שתי שמלות שונות. התפעלנו מאוד וכמעט סגרנו אבל בגלל המחיר (הוא רצה 6,500 ש"ח) ובגלל שזו היתה האופציה הראשונה שראינו, אמרנו שנבדוק עוד אפשרויות.
ככה הגענו ל"טלי מתחתנת" בפתח תקווה. רחלי (אחותה של טלי) היתה מאוד נחמדה והצליחה לשבות אותי בקסמיה, בעדינות ובטעם שלה ותוך שניות שלפה לי את השמלה "שלי". אצל "טלי מתחתנת" את בוחרת שמלה מתוך עשרות השמלות שיש לה שם, בסגנון הכי קרוב לרצונך ואומרת לה ולתופרת אילו שינויים את רוצה לעשות. הכול הולך- שינוי בד, טקסטורה, אפליקציה, צבע, שרוולים וכו'. בנוסף, המחיר היה די אטרקטיבי לשמלה (3900 ש"ח לא כולל תיקונים)
אתן חייבות להבין שאני הייתי קצת בעייתית בנושא הזה כי לא היה לי מושג מה אני רוצה ולאיזה כיוון ללכת. גם ארז וגם רחלי ניחשו את הכיוון שלי ואני רק אישרתי.
הדבר היחידי שבכל זאת משך אותי היה מחוך, ידעתי שעם מחוך נוח לא אצטרך לדאוג אם תצא לי פתאום איזו "בטן הריון" באיזו תמונה או שסתם אראה שמנה ממה שאני... 
ארז טען שמחוך לא יתאים לי אבל ביקש שאם יהיו עוד מדידות, אגיע עם תחתון מחטב.
רחלי מצאה לי שמלה יפהפה עם מחוך שהרגשתי בה הכי יפה! כמו כלה....! את רעיון העיצוב של השמלה הגתה בכלל רחלי וקלעה בול לטעמי. וכאן התחילה ההתלבטות- ארז או רחלי? או אולי בכלל לחפש עוד שמלות?? האמת שבאופן תמוה ומנוגד לדברי בהתחלה, קצת התעצלתי להמשיך לחפש ולמדוד עוד שמלות, המבחר נראה לי אינסופי ולא רציתי עוד התלבטויות... לבסוף החלטתי ללכת עם רחלי בזכות המחיר וגם בזכות השמלה כי בסופו של דבר התאהבתי בשמלה שלה קצת יותר... 
*אולי זה ישמע קצת מוזר אבל המחשבה שלי היתה שתמיד אמצא שמלה יותר יפה ממה שבחרתי ולכן במקום לבלגן את הראש בחמש שמלות יפות ולהתחיל להתלבט ביניהן עדיף כבר להיסגר על אחת מספיק יפה ולחתום גם את הנושא הזה....*
רחלי מתוקה ונעימה, היא אשת שיחה ויש לה טעם וניסיון עשיר ובסופו של דבר לא התחרטתי מהבחירה שלי אבל.... ההתנהלות מולה לא היתה מקצועית, במדידה הראשונה מצאתי עצמי יחד עם עוד 3 כלות בסטודיו כשאני בכלל מדברת עם התופרת ולא איתה, יש לציין שברגע שהערתי לה על זה היא הזמינה אותי רק למדידות אישיות. 
לטובתה יאמר שהיא סיפקה לי הינומה ושל לחופה ללא תוספת מחיר וכל התיקונים לא הרימו את המחיר הרבה יותר. קיבלתי המון מחמאות על השמלה והפחדים שלי שהיא תקרע (הכתפיות היו מאוד עדינות!) או תהיה בעייתית לריקודים התבדו.


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

החלק הכי חשוב- המחוך


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

שכחתי להזכיר 
שאת המחוך קשרה לי המאפרת המקסימה שלי וטוב שהיא הייתה שם כי אמא והמלווה שלי לא ממש ידעו איך לעשות את זה....
*ממליצה- לוודא שיש מי שתקשור לך את המחוך (אם לקחת כמובן) כשאת מתלבשת....*


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

נעליים- "נעלי אלינור" ו"קלארקס" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חברה מהעבודה שיש לה בעיות ברכיים המליצה על "נעלי אלינור" ביפו. הם מייצרים את הנעליים בהתאם למידות האישיות שלך וכמובן מרפדים אותן בסיליקון. החיסרון הוא שאת לעולם לא תוכלי לדעת לפני ששילמת האם נוח לך. המוכרים מבטיחים שהם יעזרו לך עד שתרגישי בנוח.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



התאהבתי בדגם מסוים שמצאתי שם, שילמנו 450 ש"ח וחיכינו שלושה שבועות שהן יגיעו. ברגע שהן הגיעו התחלתי להסתובב איתן בבית, לא היה לי נוח. חזרתי אליהם, המוכר הרחיב לי את החלק העליון של הנעל, היה קצת יותר נוח. המשכתי להסתובב איתן בבית, שוב לא היה לי נוח, חזרתי אליהם. המוכר המליץ לקצץ קצת מהגובה ומכר לי (מכר!!! בחמישים שקל נוספים למה ששילמתי!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) רפידות סיליקון להדבקה בתוך הנעלים. זה כבר היה פחות משבוע לפני החתונה. כשהסתובבתי איתן לא היה לי נורא נוח אבל הכאב היה נסבל אז הנחתי שיהיה בסדר- טעות גדולה!!!
הנעליים עינו אותי כל הערב!!!! כאב לי להסתובב בין האורחים, לרקוד, לעמוד בחופה ובנוסף, בגלל הקיצוץ בעקב השמלה היתה קצת יותר מדי ארוכה. רק אחרי הריקוד שלנו הרשתי לעצמי להוריד אותם אבל אז זה כבר לא שינה הרבה...
*לא ממליצה עליהם ומציעה לכל הכלות לוודא שהנעליים נוחות כי אחרת זה מבאס את כל האירוע! 
אגב, נעליים שטוחות נוחות- חובה! קניתי ממש במקרה בקלארקס את הנעליים שבתמונה והם בסופו של דבר הצילו אותי! *


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

מחליפה לקלארקס!!


----------



## hadasa81 (8/10/13)

ממש אהבתי 
מתי קנית את הנעליים בקלארקס?


----------



## נטע1107 (8/10/13)

האמת שממש לא מזמן 
אולי יש עוד סיכוי שהם בחנויות...!!


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

רב- נחמיה שמרלינג 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אוהו הרב היה סרט! קודם כל חייבת לציין לטובה את צוהר אצלם עשינו את כל הסידורים.
הם קבעו לנו מועד לפגישה כמה חודשים מראש וכשהגיע המועד הסתבר שיש לי טיול מהעבודה באותו יום לצפון! לא יכולתי לוותר על אף אחד מהם ולכן קבענו שאסי ילך לבדו, יתחיל את התהליך ואני אצטרף בשניה שאחזור. כמובן שדאגנו שהוא יגיע עם כל מה שדרוש ויבטיח להם שאני בדרך. להפתעתי זה עבד ובסוף הגעתי רק כדי לחתום. ההתנהלות מול צוהר היתה די נוחה ופשוטה ואני *ממליצה לחילוניים שביניכם להשתמש בשירותיהם. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
צוהר שיבצו לנו רב אבל אני כבר הייתי עמוק בחיפושים אחרי רב ספציפי מאוד.
בהתחלה רציתי רב מסוים שחיתן את רוב החברים של אסי בטקס קליל, מצחיק ונעים. התקשרתי אליו אבל הוא רצה בערך 900 ש"ח וטען שזוהי פרנסתו היחידה ולכן המחיר...
ויתרתי עליו וחזרתי לחרוש את הפורום. באחד מקליפי החתונה בהם נתקלתי ראיתי רב שהקול שלו מאוד הרשים אותו- קול רדיופוני, ברור, עמוק ומרשים שעל אף שלא הכרתי את הזוג בקליפ ריגש אותי מאוד! החלטתי שזה הרב שאני רוצה ועכשיו "רק" נותר לברר מיהו.
הבירור הזה לקח לי בערך חודשיים... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ניסיתי לפנות לזוג בקליפ דרך הפייסבוק אבל הם לא ענו לי, ניסיתי דרך מכרים משותפים, ניסיתי לפרסם הודעה בפורום אבל אף אחת לא ידעה מיהו ואסי אפילו ניסה איזו תוכנה לזיהוי פנים, שומדבר לא צלח. בסוף פרסמתי את הסרטון בקבוצת הפייסבוק "מאורסים ומאורסות בדרך לחתונה" ותוך דקות ענתה לי מישהי עם שם הרב.
מיד מצאתי את מספר הטלפון שלו והתקשרתי אליו. שמו נחמיה שמרלינג והוא גר בכפר יונה. סיפרתי לו כמה חיפשתי אותו ושאלתי אותו לגבי מחיר, תשובתו היתה- מה שבא ברוך הבא שזו תשובה קצת יותר מכבדת לרב לדעתי לא?
נפגשנו אצלו בבית, הוא סיפר לנו קצת על עצמו, נתן לנו טיפים, אמר במה להתרכז ושאל מתי נרצה שהוא יגיע. כמובן שאמרתי לו שאני רוצה להעניק לאסי טבעת ולברך וגם שאלתי אותו לגבי כיסוי צנוע לשמלת כלה. לשמחתי ואפילו להפתעתי הוא סיפר לי כמה כלות ושמלות כלה הוא ראה בכל מיני סוגים של צניעות (הוא אפילו חיתן מישהי בשמלת מיני לבנה וכתפיות דקיקות) ולכן פחות משנה לו אם אני אשים כיסוי על הכתפיים והמחשוף והוא ראה את זה כמשהו אישי שלי- איך שאת מרגישה נוח. תשובה יפה לא? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אנחנו תיכננו את החופה ב8 ולכן ביקשתי ממנו שיגיע בסביבות שבע וחצי גג, בפועל הוא הגיע בעשרה לשמונה, סלחתי לו בגלל שהיה צום. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



החתימה על הכתובה היתה מאוד מהירה- עשר דקות והיינו מוכנים לחופה.
זכרתי שמישהי מהפורום המליצה לשאול את הרב מתי אפשר להוריד את ההינומה ועשיתי את זה כי ההינומה די הציקה לי.


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

אם כבר רב- אז הכתובה בתמונה מגניבה!


----------



## אופוזיציונרית (8/10/13)

וסתם שאלה 
למה רב שנוקב במחיר הוא לא מכובד ואם הוא אומר "מה שבא ברוך הבא" זו תשובה קצת יותר מכובדת לטענתך.

למה לתקליטן צלם, עורך טקסים, מנהל אירועים, קיטרינג מותר לתמחר ולרב לא? למה רב לא צריך ללכת למכולת?  למה התמורה שהוא מקבל לא נחשב אצלך שכר אלא סוג של תרומה? למה הרב מקבץ נדבות?


----------



## נטע1107 (8/10/13)

פשוט מאוד! 
כל הספקים הם בעלי מקצוע, רב זה משהו קצת יותר מורכב.
היום אין אפשרות להתחתן בלי רב (אלא אם כן מתחתנים בחו"ל שזו פרוצדורה אחרת ויקרה לא פחות....), זה לבד מעצבן! תחשבי על זה! זו מדינה חופשית!! למה אני חייבת לפעול לפי החוקים האלה?! ולא מספיק שאני חייבת לפעול אני גם צריכה לשלם על זה ולא מעט...
יש רבנים שלצערי מנצלים את הכורח הזה.
הרב שמרלינג עוסק בעוד כמה מקצועות חוץ מרב ולכן אני מניחה שזו אחת מהסיבות שלו. וזו גם אחת הסיבות שהערכתי אותו יותר!
חוצמזה שמבחינת הדת זו מצווה לחתן זוג ובזה השכר...!
וחוצמזה, חוצמזה, אפשר לתת מחיר ואפשר לתת מחיר.... 900 ש"ח?! באמת?? על רבע שעה עבודה? ואגב אם אני לא טועה זה גם פטור ממס....

שלא תטעי, אני לא פותחת עיניים, אין לי שומדבר נגד הדת או הרבנות אבל אני חושבת שיש גבול ולא צריך להגזים אחרת איך תסבירי את הפערים הגדולים האלו בין הרבנים?? ואת התשובות השונות?
החתונה היא הוצאה מטורפת גם ככה, ולדעתי, דווקא על רב לא חייבים "לפוצץ משכורת".... לי למשל היה יותר חשוב בחתונה שיצאו תמונות יפות, שתהיה מוסיקה טובה ואוכל טוב ולכן שם השקעתי יותר והקצבתי יותר. אם יש זוג, שהדת חשובה לו (גם אם הם חילוניים) ורוצה להשקיע דווקא בטקס החופה- בבקשה. אבל דווקא בגלל המצב המחייב הזה היה חשוב לי להזכיר את שתי התשובות שקיבלתי.


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

דיג'י 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
הלכנו על חברת ההגברה שעובדת יחד עם הבוסתן, יתרון גדול שלהם היה המחיר שכלל גם תקליטן וגם הגברה, אם היינו לוקחים תקליטן מחברה אחרת היינו צריכים להוסיף כמה אלפי שקלים על שימוש בציוד ההגברה...
על אף שבחתונה עצמה רקדתי ופיזזתי עם החבר'ה כמעט בלי  הפסקה אני חייבת לספר שהתאכזבתי מאוד מהדיג'י שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. מוזיקה היתה מרכיב מאוד חשוב עבורי לחתונה ולכן נפגשנו עם 3 תקליטנים ורק האחרון והנבחר הסכים (מפורשות!!) לנגן את השירים שבחרתי עבור האירוע. לא הכנתי ממש פלייליסט שלם אבל כן הכנתי בסביבות 50 שירים (שעתיים וחצי פלוס מינוס) שנורא רציתי שישים. הכנתי לו רשימה מסודרת של ז'אנר ושם השיר ונתתי לו אותה שבוע לפני החתונה. מעט מאוד משירים אלו נוגנו בחתונה. הוא יותר "זרם" עם הרוקדים וזה קצת עיצבן אותי כי אני מאמינה (וגם אמרתי את זה בפגישות לפני) שבסופו של דבר זה אירוע שלי (ושל אסי) ואחרי שעשיתי רשימה מדויקת של שירים היה ראוי לנגן אותם קודם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לא יודעת למה לא הלכתי אליו במהלך האירוע ואמרתי לו (ולכן חלק מהאשמה היא גם עלי).
עוד דבר שאיכזב אותנו מאוד היה איכות הציוד- המיקרופונים והחיבור למסך, הרבה אורחים אמרו אח"כ שקשה היה לשמוע והחיבור לא עבד עד שאסי גילה שמישהו חיבר את זה הפוך....
קשה לי להוציא מזה איזושהי המלצה או מסקנה. נורא קשה לקום ולומר באמצע האירוע כשהעיניים של כולם עליך ורק מחייכים "זה לא בסדר!". למרות הכל, הרבה חברות אמרו לי שהן נהנו מאוד מהמוסיקה...


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

איפור ושיער- בתיה צוקר האמנית!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני חושבת שבתחום הזה עשיתי הכי הרבה סקר שוק! אבל גם כשעושים סקר מחירים לא רוצים ללכת על הזול ביותר.... הייתי בפגישה עם נתי מור שקיבלתי עליה המון המלצות אבל היא היתה יקרה מדי עבורי. בסוף הלכתי על בתיה צוקר שעיצבה את השיער של חברה טובה שלי בחתונתה והיתה לי הוכחה חותכת על טיב העבודה שלה.
חוצמזה בתיה גילתה לי שהיא עובדת עם "טלי מתחתנת" ולכן גם קיבלתי הנחה.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הייתי עם אמא באיפור ועיצוב שיער ניסיון, הופתענו לגלות שעל אף הקול והתחושה המקצועית בתיה היא בת גילי! השניות שבהן היא הצליחה להפיק מהשיער שלי תסרוקת מהודרת ויפה הרשימו אותי מאוד! היא התגלתה כמאפרת ומעצבת שיער מנוסה מאוד, ממש אמנית, מקצועית וכנה (שלחה אותי בלי בושה לעשות גבות...). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לא הצלחתי לבחור תסרוקת או צבע של צללית באותו יום (היא רצתה לכתוב את זה כדי שיהיה מסודר ליום החתונה!) ובתיה הציעה שנראה כבר ביום החתונה מה יתחשק ומה יתאים לשמלה. זה היה ממש נוח מבחינתי ולאחר שראיתי איך היא "מרימה" תסרוקת בשניות גם לא דאגתי בכלל.
ביום החתונה היא אומנם הקפיצה לי את הלב כששלחה לי הודעה על הבוקר "שימי לב! הזיזו את השעון" אבל מאוד נהניתי איתה בשלוש שעות האיפור והשיער שביליתי איתה (כולל איפור ושיער למלווה שלי). היא היתה נינוחה, הגיעה אפילו לפני וצחקה איתי כל כך הרבה שאפילו טליה הצלמת הופתעה "ממצב הרוח של הכלה".
היא גם זכרה הרבה דגשים חשובים כגון- האיפור שניה לפני החופה (טאצ'אפ) ותדרכה את המלווה שלי מה לעשות, איך להרכיב ולהוריד את ההינומה כך שלא תהרס התסרוקת, מה לעשות במקרה של דמעות ובדיקה מקיפה של יציבות התסרוקת שלי ("תנענעי את הראש כאילו את בהופעת רוק כבד....").
בחרתי בתסרוקת אסופה כדי שלא יהיה לי חם ובאיפור ירוק שהדגיש את צבע עיני הירוקות ולא התחרטתי לרגע!!
*ממליצה על בתיה בכל לב!!!!*


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

התסרוקת


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

אחרונה של האיפור...


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

טבעות- דניאל מתת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני חושבת שבין הדברים האחרונים שסגרנו *והייתי ממליצה להזהר עם זה כי זה לוקח מינימום שלושה שבועות (לפחות איפה שאנחנו עשינו) לתיקון הטבעות מבחינת הגודל.*
בהמלצת רבים וטובים הלכנו לג'קסון וכמו הרבה הזדעזענו! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הרגשנו שנכנסנו לתאילנד.... השירות זוועה, המחיר לא כזה מציאה והמקום מפוצץ! למרות זאת עברתי על כל הטבעות שם ועדיין לא מצאתי משהו שאהבתי. 
קטע מעצבן בכלל באיזור הבורסה ברמת גן- רוב רובן של חנויות הטבעות נסגרות בסביבות שש וחצי- שבע. אז אם אתם אנשים עובדים (שסביר להניח שאתם) הדבר דורש לצאת מוקדם יותר מהעבודה, בטח ובטח אם אתם לא מהאיזור... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שוב פניתי לפורום המקסים הזה שפה בבקשת עזרה במציאת טבעות שלא מג'קסון וקיבלתי המלצות על דניאל מתת. המחירים שלהם הם כמו בג'קסון אבל השירות הוא אישי ובישיבה (!!). המוכר יושב אתכם, בסבלנות ומוציא את כל הטבעות שתרצו לראות, מציע, ממליץ ומעדכן. בנוסף, קיבלנו מתנה כרית לטבעות שלא השתמשנו בה בסוף אז כרגע אין לי מושג מה לעשות איתה....
עם זאת, לצערי, אני לא יכולה להמליץ עליהם בלב שלם בעקבות אחת ההערות של המוכר כלפינו שהכעיסה אותי מאוד. כשנסגרנו על הטבעות ביקש המוכר מקדמה. ביקשנו לשלם סכום של 500 ש"ח בשני כרטיסי אשראי- חצי חצי. המוכר אמר שאין בעיה אבל בפעם הבאה כשנבוא לקחת את הטבעות ולשלם את יתרת התשלום (700 ש"ח) על אסי לשלם יותר. הייתי בטוחה שהוא צוחק אבל הוא היה רציני. שאלתי מה זה משנה? אז הוא אמר שהגבר צריך לקנות את הטבעת לאישה בכספו. אמרתי לו שאף אחד לא באמת ידע מי שילם על מה והוא אמר שאחרת ייצא שאנחנו משקרים לרב, אמרתי לו שאנחנו נחיה עם זה והוא אמר שהם לא ולכן הם מקפידים על זה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









פשוט חוצפה!!!!
כמובן שבפעם הבאה חזרנו עם מזומן כך שאף אחד לא שאל, בדק או וידא של מי הכסף ואם מישהו היה שואל הייתי יוצאת באותו הרגע!
מצרפת את תמונת הטבעות הנבחרות+ עוד כמה אופציות ששקלתי...
פה- הטבעת הנבחרת- לפני ששיניתי אותה: אני לא מתה על זהב אז ביקשתי שהאמצע יהיה מזהב אדום


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

אופציה 2


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

אופציה 3


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

התוצאה הסופית והכי יפה!!


----------



## דורמורי (8/10/13)

יפה!


----------



## lanit (8/10/13)

הטבעת מקסימה 
ודווקא יפה בעיני שהזהירו אתכם בעניין התשלום על הטבעת.
תארי לך שאת היית משלמת, והרב היה שואל, והייתם מתחילים לגמגם ולהתבלבל, והרב היה מקשה...
עם זאת ההערה שלו על כך שהם לא מוכנים שתשקרו מיותרת בעיניי.

בכל מקרה, הטבעת מהממת, וכך גם הקרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 המון מזל טוב.


----------



## דורמורי (8/10/13)

צ'מעי... 
לגבי דניאל מתת - גם אני קניתי שם, וגם אני ממליץ.

לגבי העניין של הרכישה ומכספי הגבר - שמתי לב שהמקום מנוהל על ידי דתיים כשהייתי שם. מבחינתו, החופה שלכם תהיה תקפה רק אם הבעל מקדש אותך וקנה טבעת מכספו לגמרי. כדתי (הוא, לא אני), זה מאוד חשוב לא לעזור להכשיל את הנושא הזה. 

אני מאוד מבין אותך שמסתכלת על העולם ועל העסקה הזאת בקטע המסחרי, אני משלמת - תן סחורה, מה אכפת לך מאיפה הכסף, ראייה לגיטימית שומרת חוק ובסדר לגמרי, אבל... תביני גם אותו. מבחינתו הוא הופך לשותף למשהו שמנוגד לגמרי לתפישת עולמו. אני מבין את הכעס, אבל בעיניי זה ממש לא חוצפה. 

אגב, אשמח לטבעת הכריות, אפילו בהשאלה. לא קיבלתי כשהייתי שם ובדיוק תהינו מאיפה משיגים אחת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




חוצמזה - אחלה קרדיטים, תודה על השיתוף.


----------



## נטע1107 (8/10/13)

אוווו דרכת לי על פצע.... 
יקיריי,
עם כל הכבוד! אני מבינה את ה"אזהרה" ואת הרעיון להתנהג "בהתאם לאופי החנות" אבל אנחנו חיים במדינה חופשית ולא במדינת דת! 
קודם כל אני מכירה היטב את שאלת הרב בחופה לגבי "קנה מכספו או לא" והיינו מתמודדים איתה בלי בעיה, בדרכנו שלנו, וזו זכותנו!!
דבר שני *גם אם המקום מנוהל ע"י דתיים, ודווקא בגלל שהמקום מנוהל ע"י דתיים אני מצפה, בתור חילונית, להתחשבות!!! *הם נותני השירות ואני הלקוחה! הפעם הם הרוב ואני המיעוט!!!! בדיוק כפי שהם היו מצפים אילו המצב היה הפוך והמוכרים היו חילוניים, והזוג הדתי היה מבקש לשלם יותר מאוחר או בצורה אחרת כדי שלחתן יצא לשלם יותר (תראו לי חנות טבעות חילונית שלא היתה מתחשבת בזה...)
הוא לא הופך ל"שותף" ואני בטוחה שהוא מוכר כ"כ הרבה טבעות שיומיים אחרי שמכר לנו הוא כבר לא זכר את זה... הוכחה יותר חותכת לבולשיט הזה (וסליחה אם אני פוגעת) היא שכשחזרנו להשלים את התשלום על הטבעות, אף אחד בכלל לא הסתכל על איך ומאיזה כיס אנחנו הולכים לשלם- אם זה היה כ"כ חשוב להם הם היו שוב מוודאים את זה... 
אתה מבקש שאני אתחשב בו, למה לא הפוך?! ואם זה ממש קריטי לי מבחינת תשלומים? ואם לא היה לחתן כסף בכרטיס אשראי להוציא ורק אצלי יש? מי הוא שייכנס לי לכיס?!?! באיזו זכות?! יותר מזה- אם הוא מביך ככה את החתן?? משפיל אותו?? זה בסדר? כל עוד זה בחסות הדת ו"תפישת עולמו"?!
סליחה, אבל יש גבול!! 
ככל שאני יותר חושבת על זה ככה אני יותר מצטערת שקניתי שם!!!!!!!


----------



## דורמורי (9/10/13)

בדיוק בגלל שזו מדינה חופשית 
זאת החנות שלו. אם משהו נוגד את תפישת עולמו, מותר לו לא למכור לך. אם היינו מדינה קומוניסטית, היית באה עם שובר והוא היה חייב לנפק לך מוצר. 

כמו כן את לא יכולה 'להתמודד בדרכך שלך' עם היהדות. זה לא כיף לשמוע או לכתוב את זה, אבל ככה זה. יש לה כללים והם לא הכללים שלך. כמובן שיש שטחים אפורים, יש סוגי רבנויות והלכות והרבה 'מסחרה' שגם אני לא אוהב, אבל לקנות את הטבעת מהכסף של הבעל זה די ברזל. 

אבל - ועם זאת !!!

אני גם מצפה להתחשבות, הסבר, נועם פנים, ולהראות שבאמת אכפת להם גם מכם וגם מההלכה, ושזה לא יעלה לכם *עוד* כסף, ושתצאו בתחושה הכי טובה גם כלקוחות וגם כמתחתנים וגם כהכל. באמת. אני חושב שהוא לא פעל נכון ב-100% בסיטואציה ושהיה אפשר לסיים את זה הרבה יותר יפה ועם תחושה טובה לשני הצדדים. וברור שלא צריך להגיע למצב שבו את כלקוחה או כחתן מובכים ומרגישים מושפלים, אם זה מה שחשת. גם לא בחסות הדת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## מלפפון 123 (9/10/13)

מבינה את ההתלהמות, 
אבל אם לא שמת לב, את לא חיה במדינה חופשית, את דווקא כן חיה במדינת דת... אבל עזבי אותך משטויות, העיקר שיש טבעות יפות, ושהיתה אחלה חתונה. מזל טוב!


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

מסיבת רווקותתתת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
החברות המדהימות שלי ארגנו לי מסיבת רווקות מלאה בבולבולים (כמיטב המסורת) בבית שלי (רק מה עושים עם כל הבולבולים אח"כ.....).
שיחקנו את המשחק עם הפריט המקשר אלי שכל אחת הביאה, הם ראיינו את אסי בשאלות עלי ועלינו (היה ממש מצחיק ומפתיע), הכינו את משחק החבילה שבו הרווקות התוודו וסיפרו סיפורים מעניינים ולסיום הציגו לי סרטון קצר. בסרטון ראו כל מיני תמונות שלי מכל מיני תקופות בחיים (תמונות שבכלל לא זכרתי שהצטלמתי אליהן...), אח"כ הגיעו לשלוש מורות שלי מהתיכון וצילמו אותן מברכות אותי, אח"כ נסעו למלון מצודת דוד (איפה שאני ואסי הכרנו) וצילמו את מנהל הקבלה (שזכר אותנו!) מברך ולסיום הגיעו לאולפן אקו 99FM  ושם צילמו את צמד מגישי תוכנית הבוקר אליה אני מכורה בטירוף- טל ברמן ואביעד קיסוס!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















מזל מזל מזל שהכנתי להן גם כן משהו קטן בתמורה לכל ההשקעה- עוגות שוקולד נימוחות בפה באריזה ועטיפה אישית לכל אחת! הגיע להן!!!


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

עוד רווקות


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

הכוס שהוכרחתי לשתות ממנה...


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

מתנה לבנות


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

מנסה שוב....


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

ולחדשות הרעות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









 
למה שהכול ילך חלק? ביום ראשון- שבוע (!!) לפני החתונה שלי ומספר ימים לפני ערב החג של ראש השנה, קראה לי למשרדה מנהלת הפרויקט עליו עבדתי, התנצלה ואמרה שהיא נאלצת לבשר לי על הפסקת עבודתי מטעמים תקציביים. אומנם לא עבדתי שם הרבה זמן (סה"כ חצי שנה) אבל כן ראיתי את עצמי עובדת שם לתקופה ארוכה.
הייתי בהלם! רצו לי מיליון דברים בראש- למה? האם היא משקרת? האם מישהי ליכלכה עלי בפניה? האם עשיתי משהו לא בסדר? מה עם כל המוזמנות מהעבודה? מה עם המענק מהעבודה לחתונה שהייתי צריכה לקבל? ועוד ועוד ועוד...
עד היום אני עוד לא יודעת מה בדיוק היה שם הסיפור והאם היא היתה כנה איתי. מה שכן, פתאום התפניתי לכל סידורי החתונה (והיו המון כראוי לשבוע לפני), אז התרכזתי בזה...
כמובן שההורים שלי עמדו לצידי לכל אורך הדרך, תמכו, עודדו ולא הפסיקו להציע עזרה! אין עליהם ואני חושבת שבזכותם שרדתי את הבשורה הזו.
חלק מהבנות מהעבודה הבטיחו שיגיעו בכל זאת לחתונה אבל לבסוף אף אחת לא הגיעה (מזל שביטלתי את השולחן ששמרתי להן!!) יום אחרי החתונה קיבלתי מהן זר ענק ותלוש זוגי ליום ספא בת"א.
מכל "האסונות" שיכלו לקרות לפני החתונה אני שמחה שרק זה קרה ובזה התנחמתי מה גם שכבר מצאתי והתחלתי עבודה חדשה (עם שכר יותר גבוה!) כך שההתאוששות היתה מהירה מאוד!


----------



## דורמורי (6/10/13)

מה??? מי עושה כזה דבר 
לכלה, שבוע לפני החתונה שלה? 

יפה שלקחת את זה בסבבה, בהחלט ראוי להערכה... אבל לא יודע איפה עבדת - הם חולרות.


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/10/13)

איזה באסה..


----------



## החלפתיניק (7/10/13)

וואו לא יכלו לחכות שבוע?! מניאקים


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

הדרכת כלה- דרך צוהר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הדרכת הכלה (שהומרה להדרכה זוגית) שהיינו אמורים לקבל יצאה באותו יום בו קיבלתי את ההודעה על פיטוריי אז אתן יכולות להעריך את מצב הרוח בו הגעתי אליה...
תוסיפו לזה את ההודעה הנזעמת שכתבתי אז בפורום לגבי המדריכת כלה שביטלה את הפגישה הראשונה שקבענו ותהתה איך זה שאין לנו זמן אחר לפגישה איתה (שבוע לפני החתונה!!!), ביקשה שנביא "משהו טעים" לפגישה וקבעה שהשעה חייבת להיות אחרי שמונה בערב...
הייתי עיפה ומזל שאסי היה שם לפתח קצת את השיחה כי זה באמת היה הדבר האחרון שהתחשק לי.
לא שזה לא היה מענין אבל זה באמת לא חידש לי משהו, חוץ מזה שהיא כתבה את פרטי המחזור שלי  וביקשה שאשלח לצוהר ופתאום חשבתי איזו חדירה לפרטיות מטורפת זו!! בעיני זה היה גרוע יותר מהמקווה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



סה"כ היא כמובן היתה נחמדה מאוד והרגשתי שהיא באמת מנסה לעזור, להרגיע וליידע.


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

אישורי הגעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חילקנו בינינו את הטלפונים- אני התקשרתי (בצורה אנונימית כמובן) למשפחה של אסי ("אנחנו כבר נודיע לנועה הכלה אם נבוא") ואסי התקשר למשפחה שלי ("מי אתה? למה אתה מתקשר? אתה עובד בשבילם?") את הטלפונים של החברים שלנו ביקשתי מההורים שלי לעשות והם ממש תקתקו את זה!


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

סידורי ישיבה- הסדרנית 
נעזרתי באתר המעולה "הסדרנית" עליו קיבלתי המלצות נחשו מאיפה..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






האתר ממש נוח ואפשר להעלות את כל רשימות המוזמנים מקובץ פשוט שאתם בונים באקסל, בבת אחת, לכתוב כמה מגיעים מכל משפחה, לעדכן אם צריך, ואז לסדר בשולחנות לפי מספרים וגודל שולחן. אח"כ אפשר לייצא הכול שוב לאקסל כדי להדפיס את זה בנוחות.
*ממליצה!!*
פשוט כותבים "הסדרנית" בגוגל ותגיעו אליו...


----------



## PooKiPsiT (6/10/13)

זה שירות בתשלום?


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

לא! זה בחינם!!


----------



## PooKiPsiT (6/10/13)

מעולה, אני אבדוק את זה גם, תודה!


----------



## PooKiPsiT (6/10/13)

המממ... 
"אני מאשר שליחת תוכן במייל ואת תקנון האתר". יפה להם לשים את שני המשפטים האלו יחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נו טוב, יחי מסננת הספאם של gmail.


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

זה דווקא די נחמד כי... 
"הסדרנית" שולחת לך כל מיני תזכורות כאלו לקראת החתונה,
יום לפני ובאותו יום היא איחלה לנו מזל טוב
ויום אחרי ביקשה לשמוע איך היה ואפילו רשימה של ספקים עם המלצות
את כמובן לא חייבת להגיב אבל בוא נגיד שכבר נתקלתי בספאמים הרבה יותר מעצבנים ופחות עדינים.......


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

מקווה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
למזלי הגדול מאוד, קרובת משפחה שלי, דתיה, גרה בקיבוץ מגדל עוז, הציעה לי להגיע למקווה הכמעט פרטי שלהם בקיבוץ ולטבול שם. לכזו הזמנה למה לסרב? היא דיברה איתי לפני, הסבירה לי מה להביא, הרגיעה אותי שהם לא מהמחמירים או המקפידים ושבסה"כ יהיה כיף! הזמנתי את החברות הטובות שלי, המלווה שלי (בת דודה), אמא של אסי ואחותו שגם רצו לבוא וכמובן ההורים שלי. היה ערב קפוא כי הקיבוץ ממוקם סמוך לירושלים אבל המים היו חמימים ונעימים. הבלנית היתה מקסימה, לא הסתכלה עלי בכלל כשירדתי למים ורק וידאה שאני צוללת נכון ואומרת את הברכה. לאחר מכן הזמינה אותנו קרובת המשפחה לבית שלה "לקפה", קשה היה לסרב לה וכשהגענו גילינו שהיא הכינה לנו מיני-חינה- מלא אוכל, ממתקים, תלבושות וכמובן חינה מסורתית!! היה מפתיע, טעים, מצחיק וכיפי, הודיתי לה אינספור פעמים!!


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

פתקיות הושבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ישר מהמקווה, כשלמחרת החתונה, חזרתי להכין את פתקיות ההושבה.... למה ככה? סתם כי התעקשתי לעשות את זה בדרך שלי... 
במסיבת רווקות חברה שלי שכחה אצלי מסקינטייפ עם ציורים חמודים עליו וחשבתי שזה יהיה נחמד לגזור ולקשט את פתקיות ההושבה המשעממות של "הבוסתן". לפני שנפרדנו בלילה האחרון, ולפני שנסעתי למקווה, ישבנו אני ואסי והכנו את הפתקיות עם המדבקות ואז נשאר "רק" לכתוב את השמות עליהן.
זה נשמע פשוט וקצר אבל זה לקח מלא זמן כי הרשימות לא היו מלאות וכי השעה כבר היתה מאוחרת (11-12 בלילה...). ההורים (גם שלי וגם של אסי) מדי פעם כתבו במוזמנים- משפחת X ולכי תמצאי עכשיו מה השמות. אז אפשר לכתוב סתם משפחת X אבל יש עוד משפחה כזו וחוצמזה לכולם כתבנו שמות אז למשפחה אחת לא נכתוב? הקיצר ממש הסתבכתי עם זה וכל זאת על אף שזכרתי שאנשים יחזיקו את זה בדיוק 3 שניות עד שיגיעו למקום שלהם.... אוף!
מזל שגם ככה היה לי קשה להרדם בלילה ולישון בבוקר החתונה אז לא הרגשתי יותר מדי עיפה אבל *זו היתה טעות להשקיע כל כך הרבה במשהו כל כך קטן ובשעה כל כך מאוחרת!*
בתמונה הפתקיות הרגילות והפתקיות המעוצבות- איך דבר כל כך קטן עושה שינוי כזה גדול!


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

מלווה- הבת דודה שלי המקסימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
בהחלט אחת הבחירות המוצלחות שעשיתי בחתונה הזו. בת הדודה שלי- מיה- היתה פשוט יד ימיני בכל האירוע הזה. נשמעה לכל בקשותי בלי לחשוב פעמיים, זכרה הרבה דברים, דאגה, התרוצצה, ייעצה, החזיקה והיתה הכי מקסימה שיש! *היא הציעה "שתשתלט" על הפייסבוק שלי ותצלם תמונות במהלך כל ההכנות כדי לשתף את כל החברים, אני חושבת שזה היה רעיון מעולה כי קיבלתי מלא תגובות וגם אח"כ הרבה אורחים אמרו שהם עוקבים אחרי עוד מהבוקר. כמובן שכל פרסום בפייסבוק היא העבירה דרכי קודם...! ממליצה לכן לשריין לכן איזושהי מלווה כי תמיד טוב שהן שם, מתרגשות איתכן, גם אם בסוף הן רק ילוו אתכן בלי לעשות הרבה!*


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/10/13)

הרעיון הזה ממש נחמד...


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

התארגנוץ- מלון נווה אילן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בוקר החתונה! הייתי נותנת את הכל כדי לחזור לבוקר החתונה...!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



קמתי בסביבות 8 בבוקר, ויצאנו לבית שמש, אני אמא ומיה המלווה, לעשות ציפורניים. אח"כ נסענו למלון בנווה אילן שם ההורים שלי הזמינו לנו חדר להתארגנות וליום שאחרי.
כשאמא שלי הזמינה את החדר בנווה אילן הבטיחו לה שנקבל "פינוקים". הפינוקים כללו שלשיית שוקולדים מעולים עם כרטיס של יום נישואים שמח, חטיפי לילה שכללו משהו עם גבינות (כשחזרנו למלון מהחתונה לא ראיתי כלום חוץ מהמיטה...!!!!), צ'ק אאוט מאוחר (11-12 כזה, לא בהגזמה), ארוחת בוקר למיטה (שהגיעה בתשע בבוקר והייתה סבירה אבל לא יותר) ומסז'ים מפנקים בני חצי שעה לכל אחד מאיתנו (שזה היה נחמד!).
אגב, למרות שאמא שלי פקפקה בתיאבון שיהיה לי באותו יום, אכלתי בבוקר סנדוויץ' ובצהריים במלון הזמנו גם כן אוכל!
שלוש שעות איפור ושיער בערך (כולל המלווה שלי וארוחה באמצע) והייתי מוכנה לשמלה. טליה הצלמת גם כן כבר הגיעה והתחלתי לנסות להתרגל לצוות הצלמים שהקיף אותי.
ההתרגשות הגדולה התחילה רק כשאסי התקשר ואמר שהוא מחכה לי בלובי. כולה לילה אבל כל כך התגעגעתי אליו! פגשתי אותו ואת החברים שלו בלובי, הצטלמנו קצת ויצאנו לצילומים המקדימים- במלון בו הכרנו- במצודת דוד!


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

החדר+ הצלמים...


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

"פינוק" מהמלון


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

2 זר ים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את הזר היפהפה קיבלנו במתנה מ"הבוסתן" כמה שבועות לפני החתונה. פתאום קיבלנו מייל שמודיע לנו שביום החתונה נגיע לפרחי ירושלים ונקבל זר במתנה.
אסי כמובן ידע איזה סוג פרחים אני הכי אוהבת (ורדים...) ופינק אותי גם בזר של סוכריות גומי...!!
*אגב, הזר האמיתי היה כבד והסתובבתי איתו ממש מעט. ממליצה להגיד לחתן שלכן לשים לב למשקל הזר!!*


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

הזר הטעים!!!


----------



## ray of light (6/10/13)

תודה על הטיפ!


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

ה-חתן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
חולה על החתן שלי!!! כמה מעט סידורים צריכים החתנים לעשות לעומת הכלות זה פשוט לא יאמן!!
אסי הוא בחור שתמיד חם לו, גם בחורף! (גם באלסקה...) ולכן חשבנו שאולי בגלל זה עדיף להמנע מחליפה שתחנוק אותו וקנינו לו בגדים מחויטים יפים בחנות לא מוכרת הסמוכה למקום עבודתו. חולצה, מכנסיים שחורים, נעליים נוחות ואלגנטיות וחגורה עלו לנו 1050 ש"ח.
עניבה ועוד שתי חולצות קצרות מחויטות קנינו בהמשך. סה"כ בחתונה הוא החליף שתי חולצות ותמיד נראה חתיך!


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

החתן, הכלה וההורים שלי


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

צילומים מקדימים- מלון מצודת דוד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז כמו שאמרתי קודם, את הצילומים המקדימים בחרנו לעשות במקום בו הכרנו ובילינו לראשונה- מלון מצודת דוד בירושלים. למזלנו ההנהלה הגבוהה לא התחלפה וקיבלנו אישור להצטלם שם באותו יום. סה"כ היינו שם בערך שעה וחצי ועדיין יכולנו להישאר לעוד צילומים. הזמנתי לשם שלוש חברות שלי ואסי שלושה חברים שלו. קצת ייבשנו אותם כי הצילומים שלנו לקחו את רוב הזמן אבל בסוף גם הם הצטרפו.
*ממליצה לחשוב ולחפש מקום עם איזשהו ערך עבורכם למקדימים, זה הופך את החוויה למיוחדת יותר!*


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

מקדימים


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

יש מלא... תתכוננו...


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

עוד מקדימים


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

ועוד...


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

בקבלה...


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

מפתח לחדר...


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

עם הבנות...


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

טוב, סיננתי, אחרונה...


----------



## נטע1107 (5/10/13)

קבלת פנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
שוב, פעלתי בעצתכן ונכחתי כמו גדולה בקבלת הפנים, בעיקר כדי לכבד את כל מי שהגיע. אבא שלי התעקש להביא להקה (ביניהם חבר של אחי) שתנגן בלייב מוזיקה נעימה. הם דיברו איתי וביקשו לנגן מוזיקה בלקנית. לא היה לי מושג מה זה אז שמעתי כמה קטעים שהם שלחו לי בפייסבוק והיה נראה לי נחמד אז אישרתי. בפועל אני ממש לא זוכרת ששמעתי אותם בכלל... בכל מקרה קיבלנו עליהם ביקורות טובות וגם אבא אמר לי שהוא היה מאוד מרוצה. באיזשהו שלב הייתי רעבה והרגליים כמובן כאבו אז אמרתי לאסי שנפרוש לכמה דקות לחדר חתןכלה, נאכל שם קצת ונחזור. טעות גדולה!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לצערי, "בבוסתן" חדר החתןכלה נמצא בכניסה למקום אז עד שהגענו לשם פגשנו עוד כל כך הרבה אורחים שהכל התארך ליותר זמן (אבל הבטן המשיכה לקרקר והרגליים לכאוב).
מנהלת האירוע משום מה שלחה לנו רק כמה דוגמיות של מנות מקבלת הפנים (אולי זה היה לטובה תכף תבינו למה...) וברגע שהתישבתי הרגשתי שאין מצב שאני חוזרת לעמוד על הנעליים שלי...
בסוף כמובן חזרנו לקבלת פנים אבל זה היה כבר ישר לחתימה על הכתובה.
*ממליצה- להיות בקבלת פנים! לקבל כל אורח ואורח שטרח ובא לחתונה, היום אני מתחרטת שלא היה לי עוד זמן לקבלת פנים! הממ... אולי אפילו בדיעבד הייתי מאריכה את זמן קבלת הפנים משעה לשעה וחצי...*
בתמונה- הלהקה (שאת שמה שכחתי...)


----------



## yael rosen (8/10/13)

ממש מסכימה!! 
גם אני רציתי להאריך את קבלת הפנים שלי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אוהבת את הגישה שלך - הכי חשוב לזה להנות מהאירוע


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

בדרך לחופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בביקור האחרון שלי אצלי רחלי (מ"טלי מתחתנת"- שמלת כלה) היא שאלה אותי איזו הינומה אני רוצה. היו שם המון הינומות יפהפיות אבל הכי יפה היתה ההינומה הארוכה עם השובל. בשביל ההינומה הזו הייתי צריכה שושבינות ובמשפחה שלי לא היו ילדות שיקחו את התפקיד. באחד מהביקורים אצל האחים של אסי ראיתי את האחיניות שלו (שלא יצא לי הרבה להכיר) ומיד פניתי אליהן אם הן ירצו. הן כמובן קפצו על הרעיון וכך יצא שבכניסה לחופה החזיקו לי את השובל שתי השושבינות החמודות. לשמחתי המלווה שלי "אימנה" אותן קצת לפני איך לעשות את זה כמו שצריך ובסוף עצרתי רק פעם אחת כשהרגשתי שהראש שלי נמשך אחורה... (חששתי שזה יקרה הרבה יותר...)


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

עוד קצת בדרך לחופה...


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

ואחרונה...


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

שיר חופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
לפני כמה שנים האזנתי לזמרת צעירה ואנונימית ברדיו. היה לה קול יפה אבל זה עדיין לא הרשים אותי במיוחד. כשהיא הוציאה דיסק ראשון נעזרתי באינטרנט והתחלתי לקרוא את המילים לשירים שלה. באותה תקופה נפרדתי מהחבר שלי אז הייתי במוד של שירים עצובים. *כל* המילים של *כל *השירים שלה דיברו אלי כאילו היא כתבה אותם עלי!! ככה התאהבתי *באיה כורם.* הפכתי את האינטרנט בלמצוא עוד ועוד מידע עליה ולבסוף נתקלתי בפורום תפוז של מעריצי איה כורם. מאז עברו בערך חמש שנים. התגבשנו לחבורה מלוכדת שנפגשת מדי פעם עם איה לשמוע עידכונים, לשמוע שירים חדשים או ביצועים ישנים ובעיקר לדבר עליה ואיתה בלי דיסטנס. החברים שם הם מכל טווח הגילאים והסטטוסים האפשרי- תיכוניסטים, חיילים, סטודנטים ואפילו שני אבות! לאורך כל הדרך שלה ושלנו, איה צ'יפרה אותנו המון, חילקה לנו סינגלים של השירים החדשים שלה, פוסטרים, מדבקות ופעם היא אפילו הגדילה לעשות ויצרה לכל אחד מאיתנו דיסק עם כל מיני "שירים אבודים" שלה שלא פורסמו באף מקום... 
כשאחת מחברות הפורום התחתנה ("כלה להשגה" מתה עליך!!) היא בחרה לשיר חופה שלה דווקא שיר של מירי מסיקה ולי זה נראה קצת מוזר, שם עלה לי הרעיון לראשונה שכשאני אתחתן בטוח יהיה שיר של איה.
לכן, כשחיפשתי שיר לחופה פניתי אל איה דרך הפייסבוק וניסחתי את השאלה בעדינות ובנימוס- "יש איזשהו מצב שתסכימי לבוא ולשיר בחופה שלי?" התשובה לא איחרה לבוא והפתיעה אותי מאוד! היא כתבה: "זה יהיה לי לכבוד ולעונג!" הייתי מאושרת! ובכ"ז עד לרגע האחרון היה לי שיר גיבוי במידה ומשהו לא יסתדר אבל לא תאמינו- היא באמת באה ובאמת שרה וכל האורחים היו בשוק! טוב היא לא כזו מוכרת אז היו כמה תהיות בקהל אבל לי לא היה איכפת! *זו היתה איה, בלייב, עם "שיר אהבה פשוט" ולא הייתה מאושרת ממני! (אפשר לראות את זה לפי החיוך הגדול שהיה מרוח עלי לכל אורך החופה).*
לעומת זאת, היו כמה פשלות קטנות בדרך שהיום בדיעבד הייתי מתקנת לשלמות:
הסימן המוסכם עם איה לגבי- מתי היא צריכה להתחיל לשיר- לא היה ברור מספיק כנראה וכך קרה שהיא התחילה מוקדם מדי כשעוד לא היינו מוכנים ועד שנכנסנו היא כבר סיימה לשיר את כל השיר וחזרה עלהפזמון שלוש פעמים... 
קניתי אקדח בועות סבון עבור המלווה שלי שתעשה בועות כשניכנס. לא הכנו את הדברים מבעוד מועד וכך קרה שבדקה התשעים היא היתה צריכה ללכת לחפש איפה השקית עם הדברים ולבסוף להגיד לי שאין בטריות.... 
מארגנת האירוע שהיתה יכולה לעזור בכל הבלגן הזה לא היתה בכלל מודעת לתוכנית (אע"פ שפרסנו את התוכנית כולה מול מנהל המקום בפגישה האחרונה איתו והוא אמר שיעביר לה את זה!!!) ורק האיצה בנו שנצא כבר...
החופה עצמה היתה קצת קטנה להכיל את שני זוגות ההורים, אנחנו, הרב וסבתא שלי....
חוצמזה- היה יפה, מרגש והייתי מאושרת!!


----------



## החלפתיניק (7/10/13)

מגניב! 
כל הכבוד לאמן שככה מעריך את המעריצים שלו.
אני לא מעריצה אבל הייתי פעם בהופעה ומאד נהניתי! 
אני בטוחה שגם לאורחים שלו מכירים זו חוויה יוצאת דופן, ואחלה מוזיקה.


----------



## livemusica (7/10/13)

יפה מאוד מצידה! 
אני לא יודעת אם זה היה בתשלום, אבל גם אם כן, יפה מאוד ומפתיע.


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

החופה עצמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 
פאדיחה קלה נרשמה כשהרב אמר שאם הכלה רוצה להנשא לחתן עליה להרים את אצבע יד ימין ואני הרמתי ברוב גאון את יד שמאל.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כפי שסיפרתי, סיכמתי עם הרב שאני רוצה להעניק לאסי טבעת והוא פינה לי מקום בטקס לעשות זאת.
תיכננתי לחבר ברכה מיוחדת, לספר משהו מצחיק, לברך את אסי אבל לא הספקתי לעשות את זה לפני החופה. למזלי ערב לפני החתונה לא הצלחתי להרדם וחיברתי שתי שורות פשוטות מאוד לומר לו במעמד. אבל ברגע שהרב הושיט לי את המיקרופון חטפתי כזה בלק אאוט ששכחתי הכול! למזלי המשפט "אני נורא מתרגשת" נתן לי כמה שניות של התאוששות וסחף התלהבות וכפיים מהקהל.
לבסוף אמרתי לו: *"אסי שלי, שתמיד חושב שהוא לא מספיק ראוי לי, רציתי לומר לך שאתה הרבה מעבר למה שרציתי או חיפשתי אי פעם בגבר"* לא זוכרת אם אמרתי לו שאני אוהבת אותו.
אחרי שהחופה נגמרה באו אלי המון אנשים שסיפרו כמה הדברים ריגשו אותם! שמחתי שהצלחתי להתעשת ולעשות את זה לפחות באופן מושלם!!
*קראתי בפורום המלצות לגבי יין לבן בחופה- תכלס בחיים לא הייתי חושבת על זה! אין עליכן!!! זה היה מצחיק כשישבנו עם מנהל הבוסתן והוא שאל איזה יין אנחנו רוצים לחופה וההורים שלי אמרו כמובן שאדום ואני עניתי מה פתאום?! רק לבן!!! אני לא הסכמתי לקחת את הסיכון ואני חושבת שזה חכם!*


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

התשל"כ שלי!!!


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

שם לי טבעת....


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

הכלה נושאת דברים...


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

שמה לאסי את הטבעת


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

ההתרגשות, ההתרגשות....


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

כמעט שכחתי! שיר שבירת כוס 
הכי מקורי שאי פעם תמצאו!!!
משוגע- של עומר אדם ו-typ
לא שאנחנו כאלה חובבי עומר אדם אבל השיר פשוט הצחיק אותנו כמו גם הפרצופים שקיבלנו כשהשמיעו אותו...!!!
כמובן שכיוונו אותו מהפזמון כשעומר אדם שר:
"משוגע!
אני אוהב אותה
אני צריך אותה
קניתי לה טבעת
לשים ביד שלה........."


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

תוכנית אומנותית- אמאבא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מאוד דוגלת בהוספת "טעם וריח"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לחתונה. לא רציתי חתונה כמו של כולם- חופה, שבירת כוס, אוכל, ריקודים והביתה. כמו בכל חתונה אליה הוזמנתי רציתי שיכירו קצת יותר את החתן והכלה, את ההורים, האחים והנפשות הפועלות סתם בשביל הסיפור והערכתי חתונות שטרחו לעשות זאת. אז בחתונה שלי בודאי ובודאי שעשינו זאת (ואולי אפילו יתר על המידה...). תיכננו שאחרי החופה נפתח בברכה קצרה של ההורים, ניתן חצי שעה להתחיל עם האוכל ואז נמשיך בתוכנית האומנותית.
מענין אם זה קרה רק לי אבל איך שהחופה נגמרה חטפתי בחילה מטורפת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







!!! וזה בדיוק היה הזמן בו פתחו את המזנונים, ואנשים מסביבי מעשנים, רציתי ללכת לשכב ולישון באיזו מיטה... לא יכולתי לחשוב על להכניס משהו לפה ומזל שלא אכלתי יותר כי אחרת באמת הייתי מקיאה. כך יצא אגב שגם אני וגם אסי לא אכלנו כלום מהעיקרית והקינוחים בחתונה שלנו! באסה!!!
למזלי הגענו לשלב בו לא היתי צריכה לעשות משהו מיוחד, רק לשבת ולהקשיב (ולשתות מלא מים)...
ההורים שלי ריגשו אותי בברכה שלהם! בחצי שעה בה היה לנו זמן וכולם הלכו לאכול ניסיתי בעיקר לא להקיא, להתאמן עם אסי לקראת ריקוד הסלואו שלנו ולחפש פיתרון לקצר את השמלה רק לצורך הריקוד כדי שלא לדרוך עליה וליפול... וכל זאת תוך כדי שאני סובלת על הנעליים שלי בכל צעד.... איה המקסימה לפני שעזבה חיברה לי איזשהו חלק בשמלה עם סיכות ביטחון וזרמתי עם זה (על אף התמונות היום שהשמלה נראת מזעזעת....)
התאמנו בחניה מרוחקת מכולם וטוב שכך כי זה שיבח את הביצוע בפועל!
אחרי חצי שעה בערך אספנו את כולם שוב לברכה של ההורים של אסי, דוד שלי ואחי שהכין סרט עלילתי מצחיק עם כל המשפחה! יצא ממש מגניב ומיוחד!
ואז הגיע החלק של הריקוד שלנו, כשאמרתי לדיג'י שאני עם בחילה מטורפת ומפחדת לעשות את הריקוד הוא הבטיח לי שאחרי הביצוע הזה אני כבר ארגיש יותר טוב. עשינו את הריקוד ובאמת הרגשתי קצת יותר טוב (למרות שעדין הייתי פורשת בכיף למיטה). הריקוד שלנו הוביל לפתיחת רחבת הריקודים.
אז נכון אולי הגזמנו קצת עם התוכנית האומנותית והיא היתה ארוכה מדי אבל דוקא על זה אני לא מתחרטת ובסופו של דבר לריקודים היה מספיק זמן.


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

ריקוד סלואו- טלי תבור המהממת!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחרי שנכחתי בהרבה חתונות של כל מיני סוגי חתנים וכלות החלטתי שריקוד הסלואו שלי עם בעלי (עוד לפני שבכלל ידעתי מיהו...) יהיה הרבה יותר מיוחד מסתם סלואו של כיתה ז'...
התכנון בהתחלה היה בכלל לעשות מעין "מלחמת שירים" כזו בה אני רוקדת איזה שתי שורות משיר (נגיד "אתה חייב למות עלי" של חמסה) ואסי "עונה לי" בריקוד של שתי שורות משיר אחר (נגיד "רוקד לכל הבנות" של אפרים שמיר). הרעיון בא מהסרטון הזה שמצאתי ביוטיוב (תדלגו דקה וחצי קדימה): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8o9lOCh_XvI  רק ישראלי יותר.... על אף הקיטשיות, רציתי שיהיה בהתחלה איזה שיר שקט ואח"כ שיר מקפיץ יותר שאנחנו נוכל להתפרק.
התחלנו לחפש מקומות ללימודי ריקוד והגענו לSK -  סטודיו לריקוד הממוקם בדרום תל אביב. עשינו שם שיעור אחד והדבר היחידי שהפריע לי זה שהם רצו שנשלם על עשרה שיעורים כפולים מראש...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 החלטנו שנבדוק עוד מקום וכך הגענו אל טלי תבור שגם היא ממוקמת בדרום תל אביב. סטודיו קטן, פרטי. עשינו שוב שיעור ראשון לניסיון ומיד היה אפשר להבחין בהבדלים בין שני המקומות- טלי התגלתה כהרבה יותר מקצועית. הרגשנו הרבה יותר בנוח לדבר איתה ולרקוד אצלה כבר מהשיעור הראשון ולכן גם בחרנו בה. היא נתנה לנו לשלם בסוף כל שיעור, ייעצה, הבחינה, המליצה, הראתה דוגמאות והכול בהמון סבלנות, חיוך וחן. הרבה פעמים גלשנו לשיחות מעבר לריקוד והיא נתנה לנו הרגשה של חברה טובה- גם לי וגם לאסי.
אגב, מאוד חששתי שאסי לא ירצה לשתף פעולה בכל ענין הריקוד הזה אבל הוא הפתיע לטובה וההבדל בריקוד שלו (וגם שלי כמובן) בשיעורים הראשונים אל מול השיעורים האחרונים לא יאומן! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






בכל סוף שיעור טלי צילמה אותנו בפלאפונים שלנו וכתבה לנו דגשים. ככה גם נשארה לנו מזכרת מהשיעורים וגם רואים איך התקדמנו כל שיעור! עבדנו קשה, התאמנו הרבה, אני חושבת שבסופו של דבר לקחנו אצלה בסביבות 15 שיעורים כפולים! והיה שווה כל דקה בשביל לראות את הפרצופים ההמומים של האורחים...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






הריקוד שלנו התחיל בשיר Endless Love ביצוע מתוך הסדרה glee (איזה שיר יפה זה!!!!) ונחתך אחרי דקה בשיר We found love גם כן ביצוע מתוך הסדרה glee... 
השיעורים היו כל כך כיפיים שהיום הם ממש חסרים לנו. תמיד היינו יוצאים מהשיעורים עם מצב רוח טוב והרבה אנרגיה. טלי גם ידעה לתדרך אותנו לפני החתונה- מה להגיד לצלם, לדיג'י, איפה לעמוד, איך להתחיל, איך להתמודד עם פשלות וכו'.
*ממליצה על טלי בחום למי שרוצים להשקיע קצת יותר בריקוד שלהם!!!
נ.ב חייבת לציין שכל תהליך לימוד הריקוד הזה יש בו איזשהו אפקט טיפולי זוגי כי גיליתי וגילינו הרבה דברים על עצמנו פתאום, הריקוד מכריח כל אחד מאיתנו להתנהג בצורה מסוימת או לא להתנהג בצורה מסוימת וזה היה מלמד מאוד ושיעור ראשון לחיים יחד...*


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

עוד תמונות מהסלואו:


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)




----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)




----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)




----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)




----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)




----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)




----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

עוד קצת... 
זה החלק שהשירים התחלפו!


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)




----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)




----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

אחת לפני אחרונה (החלק ההודי בריקוד...)


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

וככה סיימנו את הריקוד...


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

רואים שהתעייפתי עכשיו..... 
מתנצלת על כפל התמונות מדי פעם........


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

שטויות לרחבה+ בלונים- "אדון בלון" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




|בלון 
אחי חבר של יוסף נעים הלא הוא אדון בלון ושריין לי אותו מראש לחתונה! שמחתי מאוד כי שמעתי עליו המון דברים טובים. לצערי התברר שהוא עשה דאבל בוקינג ונאלץ לבטל לנו כחודש לפני. עם זאת, בזכות ההיכרות שלו עם אחי הוא הציע שיכין לנו את הבלונים בבוקר יום החתונה. כמובן שקפצנו על ההצעה.
כך יצא שבחלק של הריקודים היו לנו גם בלונים לכולם וגם כל מיני שטויות לרחבה שקנינו כמו משקפיים, עניבות, טבעות, שרשראות וכו'. 
אגב את הדברים לא קנינו בכפר גלעדי אלא דרך *קבוצת רכישה שאירגנו אנשים מקסימים מהפורום הזה (שירלי ומיכל המקסימות!!).* בחרנו את המוצרים, קיבלנו עליהם מחיר לא רע ונסענו לגבעתיים (שתי דקות מאיתנו) לאסוף את הכול.
גם טליה הצלמת התלהבה מזה כי זה הוסיף המון צבע לתמונות והרבה חיוכים לרחבת הריקודים!!
*אגב, האורחים ממש התלהבו מהבלונים ואני לא אגזים אם אומר שזה היה ממש השלאגר של החתונה! ממליצה בחום!!*


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

מגנטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עוד דרמה....
לאחר חיפושים נלאים לצלם מגנטים, הגעתי לצלם שהרשים אותי בשיחה, נשמע מקצועי ולי זה הספיק. סה"כ המגנטים הם מתנות לאורחים וכמו שאף אחד לא יתלונן שטבעות הסיליקון לא מחזיקות להרבה זמן ככה קשה לי לחשוב שמישהו יתלונן על איכות או טיב המגנט או התמונה שבו... זה מתנה לאורחים ותו לא!
שבוע לפני החתונה התקשרתי לכל הספקים וגם אליו לשם תזכורת לקראת החתונה. כמו כולם גם הוא אמר "בטח זוכר! אל תדאגי אני אגיע!"
אחרי החופה, בשלב הברכות פתאום שמתי לב שהוא מעולם לא הגיע!!!
ביקשתי מהמלווה שלי שתתקשר אליו לברר איפה הוא (למרות שידעתי שלא משנה מה התשובה זה לא יעזור לי עכשיו). היא ניסתה אבל הטלפון שלו היה מכובה.
למחרת הוא פתאום מתקשר אלי, שואל אותי אם אני מתרגשת לקראת החתונה, עניתי לו בשיא הקרירות שהחתונה היתה אתמול ולכן אין לי כרגע ממה להתרגש. התגובה שלו היתה קצת מוזרה ודרמטית אבל בסופו של דבר הוא הציע לי הצעה מפצה יחסית לפיה הוא יכין לי 400 מגנטים כמו שקבענו, לפי תמונות של הצלמת שאבחר, יכתוב על כל אחד הקדשה אישית לפי רצוני וישלח על חשבונו את המגנטים לאורחים!!
אני אעשה את כל המאמצים כדי שזה אכן יקרה כי היתה פה פאשלה רצינית שלו!!!!
מסתבר שיש על המשפחה שלי מין קללה של צלמים כי לחתונה של ההורים שלי הצלם פשוט לא הגיע... אח"כ הוא פיצה אותם באיזה שטיח קיר.... קצת קריפי הצירוף מקרים הזה....


----------



## PooKiPsiT (6/10/13)

למה את לא כותבת שמות של ספקים שלא היית מרוצה 
מהם? לדעתי זה חשוב לא פחות מההמלצות...


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

קצת חוששת מתביעות דיבה....


----------



## Ruby Gem (6/10/13)

אני לא חושבת שיש לך ממה לחשוש 
צלם המגנטים - הוא באמת לא הגיע ליום החתונה. זה לא שאת ממציאה את זה.
הד'יגיי שלא אהבת - הוא לא שם שירים שרצית שיהיו. את התבאסת כי ציפית ממנו למשהו אחד וקיבלת משהו אחר.
אין פה עניין של דיבה.
את כותבת בצורה עניינית, מכבדת ובעיקר - את האמת. אין מה לתבוע.
זה בדיוק כמו שיש אנשים שמפרסמים בפייסבוק את אי שביעות רצונם מנותני שירות מסויימים ואף אחד לא תובע אותם על זה.


----------



## לה קרמריה (6/10/13)

אני הוטרדתי במשך חודש ע"י אחד הספקים 
אחרי שכתבתי עליו ביקורת לא כל כך טובה עד שנכנעתי להטרדות וביקשתי מאחת המנהלות שתמחק את ההודעה.
כבר הפסקתי לענות לשיחות נכנסות ממספרים לא מזוהים (ופיספסתי כמה שיחות חשובות) כי הוא כל פעם התקשר ממספר אחר ומחסום.
ובסך הכל כתבתי מה שבאמת היה, לא משהו מעליב או הוצאת דיבה.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (6/10/13)

למה הכוונה הוטרדת? איומי תביעה?


----------



## לה קרמריה (7/10/13)

לא, הוא פשוט לא הפסיק להתקשר. 
הוא ביקש שאני אוריד את זה. הוא לא צעק ואיים, הוא דיבר בנימוס. הוא אמר שזה פוגע לו בפרנסה... אבל אני יצאתי מאוכזבת מהשירות שקיבלתי ממנו ורציתי להזהיר פה בפורום. רציתי להוציא את זה החוצה.
בסוף ויתרתי, נמאס לי מהטלפונים. אבל זה מבאס אותי שאני לא יכולה לשתף.


----------



## Ruby Gem (6/10/13)

באמת?!?! איזו חוצפה!!!!! 
דווקא על הפרנציפ לא הייתי מוותרת.

איזה בנאדם פסיכי.


----------



## דורמורי (7/10/13)

אני מת שאחד כזה פעם ייפול עליי. 
אני נכנס בו במאתיים קמ"ש. וספק שלא יגיע לחתונה שלי אחרי שסגרנו חוזה יפגוש אותי בבית משפט, אין לי שמץ של ספק בזה.
ממש לא מאצ'ואיזם, אגב. זה גם מה שאני מייעץ לך לעשות. לא פלא שהוא מציע לך 400 מגנטים, הוא יודע שבבית משפט הוא ישלם הרבה יותר אם הוא פשוט 'שכח' את החתונה שלך. 

המזל הוא שזה צלם המגנטים, באמת משהו שאפשר להעביר חתונה בלעדיו ולא קרה כלום.


----------



## נטע1107 (8/10/13)

דווקא זה למשל 
זה משהו שאומנם ביאס אבל הרבה פחות עיצבן אותי מדניאל מתת....
נכון, זה לא בסדר שהוא לא הגיע, אבל, לא חתמתי איתו על אף חוזה, קשה לי להאמין שהוא תיכנן את זה או הבריז בכוונה מרשעות וסה"כ לגרור בנאדם למשפט זה לא משהו שעושים בכיף שלך...
באמת בא לך להתעסק עם זה? ואח"כ להחזיר את הכסף שתקבל להוצאות בית משפט ועו"ד?
אני בוחרת להאמין לו שהוא לא עשה את זה מרשלנות או מרוע לב. וגם אם היינו תובעים אותו ומוציאים ממנו מלא כסף- הרסת חיים של בנאדם... לא חבל? הרסת לו את העסק... 
קשה לי להאמין שהוא ישכח או יבריז לעוד חתונות אחרי זה... וסה"כ ההצעה שלו לפיצוי באה לי טוב, האורחים שלי בכלל לא שמו לב שחסר צלם מגנטים ואני אקבל את המגנטים שלי בכל מקרה...
נכון, יתאימו לי עכשיו כמה אלפי שקלים לפיצוי, לא חסר מה לעשות עם הכסף אבל על בצע כסף אני ארדוף עכשיו אחרי בנאדם?


----------



## Ruby Gem (8/10/13)

גם סיכום דברים בע"פ זה חוזה לכל דבר 
אני לא חושבת שהייתי תובעת, אבל כן הייתי מפרסמת את השם שלו.


----------



## דורמורי (9/10/13)

את יודעת מה? 
קצת שכנעת אותי. אולי הייתי נחרץ מדי ואני הרי לא באמת מכיר את הסיטואציה ואת הבנאדם. לוקח חזרה.


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

מקווה שלא התעייפתם- ירח הדבש- דרום איטליה 
והנה הסוף מגיע! בתוך כל הבלגן של החתונה, ההכנות ומעבר הדירה (שלא הזכרתי אבל כן כן, גם עברנו דירה בתוך כל הבלאגן הזה...) ניסינו גם לתכנן את ירח הדבש שלנו.
חלמנו על רומא, איטליה ובעזרת סוכנת נסיעות בנינו חופשה בת עשרה ימים בדרום איטליה. האמת שזה היה הלוקיישן הכי מתאים- רומנטי מאוד!!!
*אגב, ממליצה בחום לקבוע ירח דבש קרוב לחתונה כי אז לא נשארים להתבוסס בזכרונות אלא מתעסקים במשהו אחר! אין ברירה חייבים לעזוב את הכול! לי זה מאוד עזר על אף שמאוד רציתי לנוח!!*


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

הנוף מחלון המלון...


----------



## yael rosen (8/10/13)

מאז שראיתי את התמונה הזו, אני לא מפסיקה לחלום
צפי פגיעה - אני עוד אבוא אלייך להסברים איך מגיעים לשם


----------



## נטע1107 (8/10/13)

חחח בכיף!!


----------



## spur (7/10/13)

אשמח להמלצות! 
גם אנחנו טסים בסופש הזה

תודה!


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

איך מסכמים הכול?! 
אין מצב!
אני עוד בטוח אזכר בכל מיני המלצות, טיפים ואיסורים...
בינתיים אני יכולה לומר שבכל התמונות כמעט אני מחייכת אז כנראה שנהניתי.... (לא?)
על אף הסבל מהנעליים והבחילה, חלק מהספקים שאיכזבו, וההרגשה שלי שדברים לא הסתדרו כמו שצריך, האורחים שלנו והחברים החמיאו הרבה וסיפרו שהם מאוד נהנו.
עד היום פוקדים אותי חלומות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 בהם אני מתקנת כל מיני דברים בחתונה (למשל בוחרת לנעול נעליים אחרות....) ואני מקווה שעם הזמן והעבודה החדשה זה יעבור....

ההמלצה הכי גדולה שלי:
*תקראו טוב טוב את הפורום הזה!!!! יש פה טיפים, רעיונות וסיפורים שלא תמצאו באף מקום!!!
בסופו של דבר הניסיון המעשי של החתנים והכלות פה מנצח כל ספק וכל ספר!!!*
אני בטוחה שלולא הייתי חורשת על הפורום הזה הרבה יותר דברים היו "מתקלקלים" לי!!!
תודה לכל המשתתפות בפורום שעזרו לי בלי לדעת בכלל!!!
תודה לכל הבנות מעלות קרדיטים- עכשיו אני רק מבינה כמה כבוד יש לי אליכן- זה קשה!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני מכורה לקרדיטים ולסרטים שלכן פה והם נתנו לי הרבה רעיונות למה אני רוצה וגם לא רוצה בחתונה שלי!

נשיקות!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















נטע (וגם אסי- שותף כפוי בקרדיטים... סתם סתם הוא נתן את ברכתו לזה!!)


----------



## Ruby Gem (6/10/13)

נהניתי לקרוא! 
הרגשתי שאני חלק מהתהליך 
אהבתי את הפירוט, את העצות ואפילו את הדברים הפחות הטובים (כי זה גם חשוב לדעת ובעיקר מרגיע - שיש לפעמים פאשלות, אבל הן לא סוף העולם).


----------



## ronitvas (7/10/13)

איזו חתונה!!! 
שיחקת אותה עם הקרדיטים המפורטים. קראתי בשקיקה ואהבתי מאוד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



גם אני חושבת שהיית יכולה כן לספר לנו על הספקים שהיית פחות מרוצה מהם - זה לא פחות חשוב מאלה שכן.
אבל התובנות שסיכמת בכל סעיף בהחלט מועילות. בעיקר אהבתי את הדגשים שנתת בהקשר של ההורים. אני איתך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תודה רבה על קרדיטים מקסימים (ולא, הם ממש לא ארוכים מידי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
אתם נראים מעולה מעולה והכל נראה מושלם.
ואגב, אני דווקא די בטוחה שהבחילה הייתה כי *לא* אכלת. ואם היית אוכלת הבחילה הייתה נרגעת. זה חלק מכללי ההתשה של אותו היום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



המון המון המון מזל טובים וחיים מאושרים


----------



## ray of light (7/10/13)

אני חייבת לזכור את זה לחתונה. 
לי תמיד יש בחילה נוראית כשאני לא אוכלת בזמן. צריכה לזכור ולהצליח לאכול משהו ביום הזה.


----------



## ronitvas (7/10/13)

זה חשוב מאוד! 
תוסיפי לרשימת המטלות למלוות


----------



## Raspail (8/10/13)

נטע ואסי המקסימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
רואים שאתם זוג כובש ומגניב! 
ונראה שהיה לכם אירוע כיפי וקולע!!! 
אהבתי את הסלואו המקורי שלכם, הבלונים, התכנית האמנותית, המקום, השמלה היפייפיה וירח הדבש החלומי - הכל פשוט משגע!
המון המון מזל טוב


----------



## נטע1107 (6/10/13)

שמתי את הלינק בחתימה!!


----------



## yael rosen (8/10/13)

מזל טוב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 
לקחו לי כמה ימים לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך, לחזור לתמונות, ואיזה כיף של חתונה!!
אני מאחלת לכם חיים משותפים מלאי אור ועשייה משותפת, והמון המון אושר, לפחות כמו זה שיש בתמונות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תודה על השיתוף - אתם מהממים


----------



## Bobbachka (8/10/13)

מזל טוב!!!! 
כל הכבוד לך על הגישה השפויה וההבנה שלמרות כל הפאשלות- המסיבה (והחיים) חייבת להימשך.

נראיתם נפלא ביום החתונה, אי אפשר לטעות במבטים שלכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מאחלת לכם שתמיד תביטו זה בזה בהערכה ומבט אוהב!
נהנתי מ-אוד מהקרדיטים המושקעים שלך- תודה!!!


----------



## נטע1107 (8/10/13)

תודה בנות!!! חשובה לי דעתכן


----------

